# Flying Fish imitation



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I've tied several flyer patterns but this is my best job so far. I can't wait to show one to Mr Tuna!


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

That looks nice..! Does it have any weight to it? Was it an old cedar plug?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

No weight at all. Sorry OM, I don't think you saw that it is in the fly fishing section. Its meant for one of my stupid, long, flimsy 'ole fly poles. Actually, I can put some serious heat on a big tuna with my 14WT and 15WT setups.

Even though its meant for fly fishing, a bubble float and a spinning rod and it would get out there!


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

Wow dude. That is beautiful.

What is the body made of?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Flexi body with 1/2" foam core


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

I want to get back out to the YFT rigs so bad now that I fly fish! Sick fly...you put that in a YFT boil and its game on automatic!


----------



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

looks like fun to cast...lol. Id love to see it work! Will you be chumming, or bait and switch?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

It always lands upright and dives a few inches when stripped with its wings folded against its sides. On the pause, it floats to the top and the wings and spring forward and flare open. Very easy to cast, even on my lighter rods.

I will most likely be throwing it at fish around rigs. A lot of it will be blind casting but could throw a hookless popper for the bait and switch. Haven't tried it yet though


----------



## Razzorduck (Oct 22, 2007)

Looks great Chris. Let us in on the results! Keep it away from the Kings!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

There won't be any kings where I'm using it


----------

